# Roots keep creeping up



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So riddle me this batman!
why does it seem like my plants keep wanting to put roots into the water column and not down into the substrate?
Lord knows I planted them good and deep 

I'm going to assume it's because that is where the majority of the nutrients are living. Substrate is gravel base, fluorite and then some sand to cap it. Root tabs are buried around the plant bases and I'm kinda just a wee bit confused.


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

You're probably right that there's just a greater concentration of nutrients in the water column than throughout the substrate. My crypts do the same thing sometimes, especially if I let mulm pile up at their base.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I suppose then it isn't something to be overly concerned about??

I mean I know the size of the root structure when they went in, judging by that there isn't a whole lot of percentage above the substrate. Do plants send root runners up and still maintain sub root structures? ? they are growing like mad so I supposes I should just be happy and not ask so many questions


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I agree with your assumption too, it's probably that your substrate is not retaining nutrients well and it's going above to get more food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

Heh. In my case, I get the little water column feeder roots that look like fine hairs, and also giant aquarium-crossing roots under the substrate. I found out the latter when I had to pull a patch of plants to net out stubborn fish for my last move.

As long as you're not seeing signs of nutrient deficiency in the leaves, and your plants are growing, I'd take it as a good sign.


----------

